# Kind of scared to go to the groomer now!! :O



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

After reading the thread about the "worst" groomers have seen at their jobs -- I'm kind of scared to take Ruby now!! :O

Can dogs get mange and other diseases at the groomer?!? 

How can I make sure that I go to a groomer that is safely using disinfectant and properly sterilizing tools?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Stay during the groom. You have a right to see where your dog is at and to ask as many questions as you like. Talk extensively to specifically whoever is grooming your dog. Make sure your dog is fully vaccinated. 

A dog can pick up things at irresponsible groomers. I watched my old salon manager shave a pom down, see that it was BADLY infected with mange, and then not clean her area, the kennel it was in, or her tools.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh My!! That's not doing anything good for my fears!! :jaw hits the floor:


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I would stay at the groomers too if I had to take my dog there. I stay while she shaves my cat every year and this groomer CONSTANTLY yells at the dogs to shut up when their in the crates and some people will just drop them off for hours waiting for her because she's always behind schedule. I take my cat to her because she is the only one that will deal with cats


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Best*In*Show said:


> Oh My!! That's not doing anything good for my fears!! :jaw hits the floor:


There are people who are looking out in those situations. I explained to her what could happen, and when she did nothing I reported her to the general manager that night.

There are lots of great groomers, and no good groomer should fear you wanting to wait through the groom and see what happens. We've had people request tours of the facility, too, and we're more than happy to show then around.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, that's terrible yelling at the dogs -- they probably just think the groomer is barking back, anyway -- not that effective. I'm sorry you have to take your kitty there, but I know how that is with the only one to go to.

Groomers aren't licenced in my area, I wish they were. It does make me feel a little better that you reported her!! I mean, that's not a good idea to not clean up after that Pomeranian!!

Ruby doesn't really need grooming except her nose and bottoms of her feet -- but it would be nice to not have to worry if she went in to a groomer, and boy did that other thread make me worry, I can't believe those poor doggies.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Best*In*Show said:


> Oh, that's terrible yelling at the dogs -- they probably just think the groomer is barking back, anyway -- not that effective. I'm sorry you have to take your kitty there, but I know how that is with the only one to go to.
> 
> Groomers aren't licenced in my area, I wish they were. It does make me feel a little better that you reported her!! I mean, that's not a good idea to not clean up after that Pomeranian!!
> 
> Ruby doesn't really need grooming except her nose and bottoms of her feet -- but it would be nice to not have to worry if she went in to a groomer, and boy did that other thread make me worry, I can't believe those poor doggies.


Really? Where are you located?

And there is always trying it at home. You can find a lot of great books about at home grooming, especially if you only need to clean up her feet and nose. I'd come do it for you if you were in Michigan.


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

dakotajo said:


> I would stay at the groomers too if I had to take my dog there. I stay while she shaves my cat every year and this groomer CONSTANTLY yells at the dogs to shut up when their in the crates and some people will just drop them off for hours waiting for her because she's always behind schedule. I take my cat to her because she is the only one that will deal with cats


LOL .... would love to get my 'baby Kitty' (13 years old) a grooming ... but, she is a sassy brat!!! I would feel sorry for anyone if they had to groom here!!! She would groom them (in little pieces)


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Im kinda scared but not of the groomer of how my dog is going to react!. Oh and a question for you "Best in Show" where did you get that beautiful signature?!?!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

If you didn't want to stay you could always ask for references before going to that groomer.

Like someone else mentioned cleaning up the nose/feet isn't hard at all. I think you could easily learn to do it yourself! It would save you some money and some worry at the same time, also grooming your dog is a great way to bond with him or her.

I work in a salon where I had a manager who would yell at dogs, etc.... I hated it. After weeks of bugging the general manager and getting some footage on tape we were able to get her fired!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Get references from friends and family.

Go watch the groomer while she is grooming another dog. Staying with your own dog during the groom usually makes the dog nervous and difficult to handle.

BTW, there is no offical liscensing for groomers anywhere, as of now, it is not just your area. But thats another story.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Nope, not in Michigan, unfortunately!!

I have done her grooming already, buzzing the top of her nose with clippers and scissors -- but her eyes really stick out and I'm just a little afraid of getting them since they really are there and she doesn't close them. 

Also, I'm used to cat claws and her claws are dark and I can't see the quick, so I was really looking forward to bringing her in to someone who defintely wouldn't hurt her in that regard!!

As far as the pads of her feet, she's really wiggly and I just though that a groomer would be able to do that better, lol.

But, I probably will do some research now and figure all of this stuff out -- I bathe her myself and she's ok with that, but hates to be brushed, which is funny because she hardly has any fur on her back!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Best*In*Show said:


> Nope, not in Michigan, unfortunately!!
> 
> I have done her grooming already, buzzing the top of her nose with clippers and scissors -- but her eyes really stick out and I'm just a little afraid of getting them since they really are there and she doesn't close them.
> 
> ...


Haha! My dogs aren't a feet fan either. I shave their paw pads at home just because I would never leave them with a groomer, I feel too bad! My mutt thrashes and bites and I just feel like less of a jerk if I do it myself.  

And as far as quicks go, groomers quick dogs too! We just have quick stop on hand and have learned not to feel so guilty about it, especially with dark over grown nails. All my dogs have black nails, so I dremmel them. I like grinding nails period, but it makes it a bit easier to avoid quicking them. If they'll cooperate, you can go slowly with a clipper or a dremmel and just look for the white dot (they usually appear to glisten like they're wet) in the middle of the nail. That means you're close to the quick!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are plenty of good groomers out there. Unfortunately, the bad ones get the publicity, so thats what we are always hearing about. Do your research, just as if you were looking for daycare for your child. Too many pet owners only ask "how much." There's alot more to it than the cheapest price. And not all groomers will even accept dogs that are in bad condition. Mange is pretty easy to spot, as are most skin problems, whether they are contagious or not. I won't even take a dog with mange or any contagious diseases or illnesses. Its not worth it. Even cleaning up well afterwards isn't a sure thing. 

And like Groovy said, no such thing as liscensing. If a groomer tells you they are "liscensed" ask them where and how....cause its going to be a town or city liscense...means nothing. Pay the $10 fee, and you got one. lol However, there are Certifications, available thru a few different national associations. However, once certified, there is no continueing education required in most cases, and they can be certified from 1981...alot has changed since then.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Sadly, Groomers don't have to really be licensed anywhere. However, I have known groomers who were certified (there is no licensure), who where definitely NOT as good as some of the groomers I learned from who were NOT certified!!! Certification means nothing, unless you are committed to continuing to learning, beyond the actual test outs!!! 

Don't get caught into thinking that a groomer is a good groomer just because they have a license, or a certificate, because they may, or may not be; they might have gotten their certificate 30 years ago, and may not be keeping up on that learning, which alot has changed since then; knowledge on behavior, patterns, etc.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Just an update: We had a bad experience with clipping her nails so it looks like we'll definitely need a groomer's help! Ruby moved on the second nail and I got her quick. I decided to just stop while I was behind!! She was really good about it, but I felt horrible -- I did my cats nails for years and years and never messed up but I think I defintely need help with Ruby (or use the Dremel, which I'm positive she would hate).


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Quicking her nails isn't usually life or death, so don't feel too badly  I think Ruby will forgive you for that one. 

As far as finding a good groomer, just call around; ask lots of questions. Better yet, just go to a couple of salons, after looking them up in a phone book or online. Take a casual look around, watch the groomers (if they have a window or door you can peer through), observe how the people around you handle themselves, and the dogs, how they greet you, etc. Observe how clean and tidy the place is, and if there appears to be any smells that over power the place (there shouldn't be, btw  ) If you seem satisfied, then start asking questions about grooming, and go from there; ask for a tour of the grooming salon, etc.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info, I will do that. I'm going to eventually try to get her Canine Good Citizen cert and part of that is being able to be brushed by someone other than owner, so another reason to find a good groomer.

I went ahead and did a clip tonight -- for some reason I didn't notice the safety last time -- using that gave me a lot of confidence and so it went well. She was a little scared of me, poor girl!! But, it went ok. I didn't go down very far. 

The dremel instructions Briteday provided have inspired me to try that, but for now they just needed trimmed as it's been over a month. 

 Thanks everyone.


----------

